# Lexus LS400 Micro Install



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

The build is still in progress but here's the car as it sits now:










I have decided to go uber simple after the realization that I just don't require that much out of a stereo. I'm getting a little old for trunk destroying bass, and staging and all that jazz are not necessary for me. The goal here is simple, quality, and inexpensive with decent output and clarity.

I will be retaining the stock HU and factory sub amp (40w RMS @ 2 ohms). Currently installed is an MB Quart RWE-204 8" sub in the factory rear deck location via a modified OEM bracket (changing). I also installed some Blaupunkt Vc100 tweeters in the factory sail panel location but will be taking them out soon.










I was fortunate enough to win a Damplifier Pro door pack from Ant. Step 1 was to deaden the rear deck to try improve the sub output a little (along with a new mount in the near future).

Tear down and clean:










The trunk is fairly well sealed from the factory and since this is a low power application I decided to go with partial coverage:



















That's it for now. More to come as parts, tools, and supplies arrive.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Awesome! subscribed.

I'm a CL member as well and I've seen you on there. I'm picking my LS up soon I hope, and day 2 of ownership will probably be a full audio teardown.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

hey what's up. i recognize your sn as well (taco bell?).

i'll be transferring this over to cl when i'm done for those wanting to do basic upgrades to their stereo. nothing like what you expect to see on this site.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Update: I did this a few days ago, but left my camera behind.




























Hi-Vi CF140 Mini Review:

I do not consider myself to have golden ears so this will be short and sweet. I really like the sound of these coaxials... kinda.

I am sensitive to high frequencies (well maybe not sensitive, I just don't like them) but I really like the top end of these coaxials. Plenty of detail for my ears but no signs of harshness. Keep in mind they were run off an OEM HU that is, apparently, used to seeing a 2 ohm load. They still saw some decent volume, loud enough to offend if they were not what I wanted to hear.

The factory setup was a 4" in a ported enclosure with decent mid/mid-bass. I only used the front plate as a baffle so the CF140 are run free air. Mid-bass is non existent.

I think these could work well for someone who has similar listening preferences with the addition of a dedicated mid-bass.

The End










This was nothing more than a drop-in, I had a couple ideas for improving the sound but plans have changed (more on that in a minute).


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

So in preparation for the micro-install i was e-shopping and decided to replace the grill cloth on my grills. I had never messed with the stuff before and new I wasn't going to get a perfect match but it was only a couple bucks and good for some practice at the least.










Nasty old cloth. They were all either missing, stained or faded.










Tweeter-less tweeter covers.



















So as you can see it's not even close to match on the brown, but I am doing a multi-color interior anyway and there are enough grills (7 total) that I think it works... for now.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Sooo... that was fun. Anyways, nothing like a good deal to ruin plans right? Got a trade offer for these beauties, and took it:










So the CF140 will be coming out for some "entry level high end" (I made that up myself) passive components and the RWE-204 will remain out of the rear deck in anticipation of a DLS OA8 subwoofer.

Micro-build my a**...


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> Micro-build my a**...


That's the way we it goes for all of us! Plans change, and usually the system grows and gets more complicated. 

Keep posting pics, the install looks good so far.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> I have decided to go uber simple after the realization that I just don't require that much out of a stereo.


I envy people like you. Although highly unlikely, I hope you keep that way.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> Sooo... that was fun. Anyways, nothing like a good deal to ruin plans right?
> 
> 
> Micro-build my a**...





and so it begins 


2 months from now your going to be $3k deep in audio


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

AdamTaylor said:


> 2 months from now your going to be $3k deep in audio


i'm actually going the other way and clearing out a lot of the stuff i already have. well over $3k i'd imagine. just so happens that in the process of clearing out i came up on some suitable pieces. combined with the fact that i wasn't quite satisfied with how the drop-in solution was playing out... who am i kidding? i got the disease.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

that ls needs a bigger drop and more camber


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> that ls needs a bigger drop and more camber


Pfffft, it is supposed to be a luxury car, not a ghetto ricer.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> that ls needs a bigger drop and more camber


you must know about me. 

air is in the works, although i only have one foot on the camber bandwagon. enough to fit mildly aggressive offsets (although these are currently weak, got plans though) but you won't find trying to stuff something ridiculous under stock fenders.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

capnxtreme said:


> Pfffft, it is supposed to be a luxury car, not a ghetto ricer.


:laugh:










i guess i'm a ghetto ricer. :freak:


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice. Funny how the "simple installs" always wind up being the most complex lol


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Second Skin Damplifier Pro Review:*

If you're on DIMA you probably know about deadening so I won't go to far into it. The product is beefy in both aluminum mils and adhesive thickness. Installation is not as easy as some others I have used because of that.

I haven't used Second Skin products in a while and this new stuff is way better than what I received a few years ago.

Unfortunately I will not be in an A/B situation so I can not review the difference before and after, but we all know that deadening works anyway right?

Cliffs: Beefy, not as easy to apply as some others, proven product at a fair price (even if you don't win a giveaway :thumbsup.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

capnxtreme said:


> Pfffft, it is supposed to be a luxury car, not a ghetto ricer.


You'd absolutely love it over on vipstylecars.com.


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

how did you like the rwe-204 while it was in??


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Pseudonym said:


> You'd absolutely love it over on vipstylecars.com.


i thought i recognized the name. haven't been able to get on since they added the chat (firewall).



jimp said:


> how did you like the rwe-204 while it was in??


i wish i could give you a fair impression. it was installed using a modded oem bracket that didn't work out well (not sealed and rattle-y) and powered off the 40w facotry pioneer amp.


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Those look like MB style rims.

I've always loved the 1st gen Lexus LS400s.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

pnn23 said:


> Those look like MB style rims.
> 
> I've always loved the 1st gen Lexus LS400s.


they're lowenharts which were fairly popular on benzes in the early 2k's (the original rims i had planned were actually brabus). fitting, imo, since the ls took a lot cues from the w140 s class. hence it's success over the first gen infiniti which is actually a much better car if you ask me.

update on the audio situation: money is real tight right now (too many projects, not enough cash) but i came up on a nice trade for some iridiums. i will most likely running the ra20 and an 8.2i set subless until things loosen up.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

time for some updates.

i got tired of not installing, but still didn't want to do the install, so i took it to a local spot off referral.




























using the minimal coverage approach i was able to stretch the door pack i won between the rear deck, door skin, and a little around the woofer. i don't doubt i will need to add more but this is what i had now. sorry for the delay ant, and thanks for the damplifier pro.

trunk will be completed today. it's a very simple amp board with an ra20 (setup for a sub amp whenever) but i think it's gonna look nice... i'll just post pics later rather than try to describe it.

in the doors is a iridium 8.2i passive set in factory locations (temporary tweeter mount until glass).

factory hu intact.

as for the rest of the car:










suspension in.










wheels off.










new wheels on. yummy.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man, 2 of my favorite cars in one thread. I also like the first Gen Q45 a little better then the LS400, but I would take either any day. The new rims look great. 

Also loving the DLS Reference Series amps. The RA20 maybe the best sound amp they make. Well next to the tube amp. For me it's a tough called between the RA20 and the A3 with the A4/A2 coming in behind them.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

PIMPTASTIC! Great looking car. In NO way ricer! Looking forward to the finished work!!


----------



## yotacoma (Aug 22, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

well it didn't turn out as planned. the good news is i have a starting point rather than a closet full of stuff (well... i still got one of those). the bad news is this isn't gonna work for me and i don't see any of this stuff remaining installed for long (fs/ft in classifieds btw).


----------



## Killa Camry (Apr 8, 2009)

NICE GEAR


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

decided to push through rather than scrap everything.










threw in a nib eclipse ecd-414 and instantly got some gratification vs. running the high levels. unfortunately one of the rca connections is bad so i will have to address that when i take it out. looking to replace it with a nak cd400 for aesthetic purposes.

i also threw the hi-vi 4" coaxials into the rear doors off the 414 channels bridged.

still need a replacment tweet and a sub/amp but i'm getting closer.


----------

